# Is everything under control? - joke



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, yes it is !


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love it! :sm09:


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

:sm24: :sm09:


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: 
Love it.
:sm24:


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I love it, too - even though I personally do NOT have everything under control! :sm16:


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Excellent. A goal to strive for.   I'm smiling out loud here.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Cute!


----------

